# What is you're Obsession? r.o



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2006)

OK OK You all know my sick obsession with Star Trek
(GO KIRK! GO SPOCK! GO MCCOY! and damnit- I still say Spock and McCoy were friends!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What is your obsession?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

I have alot of obsessions, but I think my main one is The Little Mermaid


----------



## juli (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello kitty and Blue bear.  Died down abit but I just went through all the stuff I have since I am trying to clean out and get rid of stuff and omgshie...


----------



## medusalox (Dec 24, 2006)

The tv show 24...which is branching out into a huge, unexplainable crush on Kiefer Sutherland. I have no idea.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello Kitty
The Lord of the Rings..._Legolas_





 ...
Playboy
Titanic (Movie)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

Makeup.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Dec 24, 2006)

Make-up and punk<3


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2006)

Makeup, shoujo anime and manga and tv series dvd collections.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 24, 2006)

shoes and Bags.. and sunglasses... and dogs..
OH and Music.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 24, 2006)

Make-up, shoes and flip-flops, designer handbags, jewelry, and sunglasses


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 24, 2006)

make up && vin diesel. like the username didnt give it away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohh and law and order SVU ..well mainly just chris meloniii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 25, 2006)

Fashion, old Hollywood and shopping. Oh and Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh man, I am very passionate and obsessive about the things I love, here are the main ones...
Hello Kitty, MAC, classic cars (Hudson's in particular) and vanilla chai lattes from San Diego Coffee & Tea Leaf!
Oh my god I had to edit this because I forgot cats! How could I forget cats? I loooooove them!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 25, 2006)

1. HEARTS (anything with hearts all over it),
2. Makeup, 
3. Anything with KITTIES on it!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hello Kitty for life! Yeeaaah son! Ok, and make-up. Ooops and playing Bust A Move, I swear I'm sooo addicted to the game I play everday!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 25, 2006)

ok ok and ricky martin... i cant help it if I've fallen in love with the way he shakes his bon bonnnnnnnnnnnn hahahaha


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 25, 2006)

River Phoenix, 
Stand By Me, 
The Lost Boys, 
Highway to hell song
Movies
Music
Photography
Sainsbury's Milk Choc raisins


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 25, 2006)

besides make up-related stuff (brushes, books, product, etc.), i'm into:
black and white photography
cookbooks
latino culture (this sounds dumb, but i don't know how to describe it otherwise. i've studied spanish for 8 years and i'm fascinated by all things of spanish influence)
the food network
wine (i love it even though i'm only 19)
turquoise
lace, esp. underwear
travel


----------



## macface (Dec 25, 2006)

Mac,purses,jeans,and johnny depp.


----------



## Eoraptor (Dec 25, 2006)

Dinosaurs.


----------



## veilchen (Dec 26, 2006)

Make-up, clothes, boots (only knee-high), jewellery, books and too many shows and movies on TV.


----------



## amoona (Dec 26, 2006)

things i can't afford lol

more diamond jewlery
clothes
shoes
furniture lol i love home decor
my culture
belly dancing
debkah (traditional arab step dancing)
middle eastern politics haha i know how fun
chocolate cake from safeway (omg try it, it's this personal sized choclate fudge cake ... yummy)


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_ ohh and law and order SVU ..well mainly just chris meloniii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!_

 
I met him once at a party in NYC (my husband's cousin is in the business)...he is sooooo much yummier in person...


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 27, 2006)

MAC, Barbies, the cast of PrisonBreak (can anyone say HOTNESS?), reading/books, and medicine/anatomy.


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 27, 2006)

My cat
Make-up
Jewelry
50's-60's Vintage
Hearts
Frogs
Sanrio
Coffee
Chocolate
Sushi
SHOPPING!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 27, 2006)

Purses
Makeup
Electronics


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I met him once at a party in NYC (my husband's cousin is in the business)...he is sooooo much yummier in person...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OH MY FUCKING GODDDDDDD.

haha i am BEYOND jealous. despite the fact that he has a wife and 2 children he loves me and we are getting married. he just doesnt know it yet


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to write mine too! (I have a list fetish)

Vintage cars and hot rods - I'm crazy about them
The 1950s
Make-up
Marilyn Monroe
Photography
Leopard print
Upright bass players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Johhny Depp
And that program Raven on CBBC...*Blushes*  I keep trying to tell the hubby that I watch it for the challenges, not the brooding scottish man that hosts it...


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 27, 2006)

Prison Break the show and Wentworth Miller.
Anything Japanese (particularly fashion related)
Jewelry-making (particularly beading)
Horror novels like the Anita Blake series


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 30, 2006)

This is fun.....like admitting to guilty pleasures.

I love
Laurell K Hamilton books
Vampires
Hippos
make up
Hair bands with big bows
Polka Dots
Dogs
Squirrels
Pirates
Skull jewellery and accessories


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 30, 2006)

I will constantly add to this list-

Photoshop
Dogs
Pygmy Marmosets
cuisine
decorating
clothes
technology
culture
pi


----------



## ditzycubanita (Jan 1, 2007)

makeup,swatch watches,yankee candles,coach bags,nailpolish,perfume,penguins and bettie page


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello Kitty
the color pink
Marilyn Monroe
Makeup


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Prison Break and Wentworth Miller!  Also anything Japanese, I am huge into Japanese pop culture and the language.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_OH MY FUCKING GODDDDDDD.

haha i am BEYOND jealous. despite the fact that he has a wife and 2 children he loves me and we are getting married. he just doesnt know it yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
That's what I say about Clive Owen...and I'm married with kids too!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_That's what I say about Clive Owen...and I'm married with kids too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha they love us!! and they know it!!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 5, 2007)

makeup, dangly earrings and pink! <3


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 5, 2007)

the show LOST, Desperate Housewives, to Catch a Predator
L.E. cosmetics
magazines
footwear
clothes
internet browsing for more makeup, magazines, footwear & clothes
getting/falling to sleep
punching a certain someone in the face


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine would have to be:
Sleeping
Animals
Amy Winehouse (I am DYING for her CD to come out)
MAC (Duh, why else would I be here!)
Travel
Reading
Cleaning (I am a total dork!)


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got too many. These are just some:

- Lost, 24, Battlestar Galactaca, So you think you can dance, Supernatural (Jensen Ackles omg hawt!)
- Anime especially Naruto atm...! 
- Shopping
- Boots
- Lip Gloss
- Specktra.net, makeupbag, afrobella and shoewawa
- Gelato and Ice Cream
- HP Lovecraft and all things macabre
- Black
- Flowers
- Coffee
- Pop culture
- Dark n dirty electro breaks
- Earrings and rings


----------



## kenmei (Mar 6, 2007)

Bunnies and Heroes. It's insane.


----------



## Willa (Mar 6, 2007)

Vintage lamps
I juste CAN'T pass in front of a store without buying one, or a garage sale. It kills me. But i'm not obsessed yet to the point of paying TOO much money for it. The most I payed was 60$ but it was worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is the one :
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/lampe002.jpg 

The one on left I paid 5$, and the right one, I got it for free
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...anv07-2008.jpg
This one was also given to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../lampe3024.jpg

Retro (50's 60's) deco
I also found a buffet in a garage sale, I'm in love with it lolll
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...anv07-3001.jpg


----------



## katarina (Mar 6, 2007)

lord of the rings!
old photographs/black and white portraits
grey's anatomy
the oc


----------



## Monica (Mar 7, 2007)

At the moment my obsessions are

1. Brendon Urie

2. American Idol

3. Altenative Press Magazine


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 8, 2007)

Makeup, Shoes, Handbags, Hot Guys, Fast Cars


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 8, 2007)

The 40s & 50s
Books *I'm going to have an amazing library some day*
Purses
Robots
Pirates
Vampires
Photography
Architecture
Green lol
And CAKE (mmm choco cake) hahaha I will always be a fatty because of cake


----------



## starr (Mar 8, 2007)

makeup
stuffed animals
dvds of movies & telly shows
books
boybands (omg, i'm still not getting any older  )


----------



## ElectroCute (Mar 8, 2007)

Davey Havok (not majorly obsessed, but you know), Shopping, sushi, and I have a strange fascination with long eyelashes. No matter the lengths I go to mine are so stubby! Oh and storms. I love them.


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 8, 2007)

My obssesions are the makeup, the clothes ( I think I'm a shopping addict) and Orlando Bloom!!!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 8, 2007)

Makeup
Marilyn Monroe
Magazines
technology
Fashion
Coffee
Sushi
Broadway (GAH!!!!)
New York City
the 50's 
sims 2(Haha!)
photography
Cooking!
Traveling
Music and Movies in general.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG... quite a few things. 
Stars and Moons
Make up
My cats Emily and Chloe
Frogs
Harry Potter
Tea

Those are at the top of the list


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 9, 2007)

my new obsession...may be short lived..but still: pool! I LOVE IT. since i can hit the ball..and make it go into a hole....<3

1. makeup - can lift me out of any depression i'm in
2. miyavi...something about him just..rules over all other celebs
SUSHISUSHISUSHI


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 11, 2007)

Makeup
Hair products
Soap lol


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 11, 2007)

other than mac?

cupcakes!

and shoes.


----------



## iamlelilien (Mar 11, 2007)

My main one is vocal music, and the range and registers of the voice. I tend to rant and spew explanations that make no sense to people who don't sing if someone lets one little misconception slip around me.

I think makeup is the only serious one other than that, though.


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 12, 2007)

Gray's Anatomy > <.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 12, 2007)

Something like this...


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_This is fun.....like admitting to guilty pleasures.

I love

Squirrels_

 
OMG!!! I finally found someone who loves them too!
I didn't mention it in my list...but a few years ago, word got around at work that I loved squirrels...and i have been flooded with squirrly knick-knacks ever since! I finally had to plead with people to stop.

Squirrel mugs, photos, socks, stickers, cookie jars, planters, jars, pins, earings, on and on and on.....


----------



## french chelsea (Mar 14, 2007)

Football, LFC (liverpool football club).


----------

